# General > Biodiversity >  I've had a falcon flying around .

## dozy

Spotted a falcon flying around but the strange wing shape and stuttered fly throw me . Sent the video to a pal at the RSPB and low and behold it's a MERLIN .

----------


## stumpy

Where was it?

----------


## dozy

Thurso up the back of the Pennyland  estate. The back gardens have some big trees for the small birds  and the Merlin flew through , the birds took flight and headed for the open space, dinner was served. It's been around a week or so ,but not seen it around today ( rain stops play).

----------


## Fulmar

I see them occasionally but they are easy to miss, I think, being small.

----------


## Fulmar

I saw a merlin at Westerdale on Friday. It flew low ahead of me for what seemed like miles as I was driving along the road back from Loch More. Just great to see.

----------


## Better Out Than In

I have been seeing one at Murkle; does a fly pass where we feed smaller birds occassionally.

----------

